# "free bunnies" prego mum too!



## bitsygiggles (Aug 29, 2006)

this is vancouver b.c.



UPDATE

this post has been deleted, not sure if it was removed by author or ifit was removed by the community! I have posted to try tocontact them to help out, I hope they will respond. I thoughtit out after I posted, and if someone was able to guide me through it,I would be willing to grab these guys and try to rehome them.
I saw this on the local classifieds and thought someone may help ...

http://vancouver.craigslist.org/zip/200630771.html

free bunnies - $1
[line]

Reply to:[email protected]
Date: 2006-08-29, 5:09PM PDT


Free Rabbit for pet. He is hilarious...we call him killer because heattacks our dog. Very cute, white with brown markings, small, only3months old. Also pregnant rabbit...will have babies soon. Both arevery friendly when they get to know you. Must have large home provided.They are used to a large space. These are not for food so I will askyou to bring your children when you come to pick up. Lots of people tryto get free bunnies for food. I need a home soon for the bylaws wontlet me keep them. 





this is in or around pitt meadows

[size=+0]no -- it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests




200630771

It sounds to me like the one chasing the dog is an unneuteredmale. I'd hate to see these babys end up somewhere where theyare going to be a huge populating "pet" family, it seems they wouldneed someone to take them all and rehome them. And insist oreducate them to neuter and spay!

I am not in Pitt meadows (not even sure how far it is from me) but Idon't have the fascilities to home all these little critters, though Iwould be willing to help collaberate a plan of re homing them!

Anyhoo hope this is met well, and not offensive, Im still new here so I apologize if this is inappropriate!

cheers!


----------



## naturestee (Aug 30, 2006)

_These are not for food so I will ask you to bring your children when you come to pick up.

_What the heck is this? So only children can haverabbits? And how is that proof that you won't cook the rabbitfor the kid?

I hope you can get in contact with this loony and get the rabbits outof there. Are you familiar with SARS? It's a smallanimal rescue that works in B.C. A bunch of our members areinvolved with it. They might be able to help you find fosterhomes or list the rabbits on their site and on Petfinder if you fosterthem.

http://www.smallanimalrescue.org/


----------



## Haley (Aug 30, 2006)

hmm..looks like the ad was removed from Craigs List.

Please let us know if you are able to get in touch with this person. Thanks for being so caring 

-Haley


----------



## aurora369 (Aug 31, 2006)

Well, I contacted them.

So hopefully they'll contact me...

I can most likely take in the pregant mom but someone else will need to take the male.

EDIT: The e-mail bounced... so I have no idea how to get in touch with them.

--Dawn


----------



## tadpolephobic (Aug 31, 2006)

Oh geez . . . those people may be trying to dothe right thing, but they sound a little out of it. I hope that someoneresponsible got to the bunnies before the ad was removed. 

Stephanie and Fuzz


----------



## bitsygiggles (Aug 31, 2006)

Those craigs list people can be anal crazy!!!! Ikeep trying to post with a plea not to flag my post as we are trying tohelp...there are crazy people on there who have no room for wiggle.

anyhow, I have no idea how to find these people. the weird thing isafter my posts (and they were on there all of 3 minutes tops) I got twoother replies regarding other buns...I directed them to small animalrescue here in B.C. (SARS).But if I can help out I will too.


----------

